# Warehouse Birds



## Wayland85 (Feb 8, 2012)

I am looking for advice on type of rifle and what kind of pellet or BB. This is for our warehouse and I can get 10 to 15 yards from the problem birds. I am looking for a combination that will allow for a quick kill, but remember I am in a warehouse and don't want to blast a hole through the wood roof. Just enough power to get the job done.


----------



## Deadcalm (Oct 5, 2011)

Hire a qualified air gunner to do the job. Its the quickest and surest way. :strapped:


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

That's what the Lowe's store I used to work at way back did. Didn't make the antis that worked there very happy but we went in at night when only the cleaning crew and stockers were there, :sniper: Wiped out the sparrows in one evening of fun... :evil:


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

You do not want to use BB's. The Steel BB's will ricochet and bounce back. They will do more damage to other areas and people than you want as a result.
Pellets won't bounce back.

For your use as well as for fun outside the place later try a Benjamin Model 392 or 397 pump rifle. Both take multi pumps to reach full power which allows for fewer pumps and lower power so you can control it to suit the indoor shooting and targets.

http://www.pyramyrair.com has good info on them. Many local sporting goods stores and even hardware stores carry these. They have been made for years and are reliable, relatively low cost and accurate.

There are many other options that vary in quality and price. This is only one choice that will fill what you ask as well as providing an air rifle for fun and light shooting outside the warehouse as well.


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

Flat pellets will do the job small birds dont need penitration. Also a daisy powerline 880 is a multipump that is cheep and will last fore years.


----------

